# Malware auf Rechner im Kernkraftwerk Gundremmingen entdeckt



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Malware auf Rechner im Kernkraftwerk Gundremmingen entdeckt*

					Bei den Vorbereitungen zur Revision des Blocks B im Kernkraftwerk Gundremmingen wurde Malware auf einem Rechner entdeckt, der zum Lademechanismus für die Brennstäbe gehört. Zur Revision werden rund ein Fünftel der Brennstäbe ausgetauscht. Eine unmittelbare Gefahr für das Kraftwerk und seine Umgebung bestand aber angeblich nicht.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Malware auf Rechner im Kernkraftwerk Gundremmingen entdeckt*


----------



## Nils16866 (26. April 2016)

Da hat wohl einer Filme der Nachtschicht Runtergeladen


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (26. April 2016)

Nils16866 schrieb:


> Da hat wohl einer Filme der Nachtschicht Runtergeladen





PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> [...] Zudem gibt RWE an, dass alle zur Steuerung verwendeten Rechner in Gundremmingen physisch vom Internet getrennt sind. [...]




Kann wohl nur über einen externen Datenträger passiert sein - einen USB-Stick zum Beispiel.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. April 2016)

Unglaublich, wieso hat ein Rechner im Kernkraftwerk offene Schnittstellen und oder Zugang zum Internet?

Ein Kernkraftwerk muss eine in sich geschlossene Anlage ohne direkte Anbindung nach "draußen" sein, dann stellt man einen zweiten Kreis internetrechner für die Kommunikation hin. Es ist so erbärmlich. Schaut einfach zu unserer Urananreicherung der Urenco, die wissen, wie  man seine Anlagen sicher betreibt.


----------



## patriotwarrior (26. April 2016)

Haha, tja liebes RWE jetzt habt ihr den Wurm drinne und dürft die Einstellungen überarbeiten ^^ Verstehen tue ich es nicht, warum jemand einfach so eine Festplatte dort anschließen kann ohne jegliche Berechtigung ... .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2016)

Peinlich ist es schon aber vielleicht wollte die NSA ja nur ablesen wie viele Kilometer MikroSievert es verbraucht hatte


----------



## IiIHectorIiI (26. April 2016)

Ich finde das nicht witzig.


----------



## Frontline25 (26. April 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Unglaublich, wieso hat ein Rechner im Kernkraftwerk offene Schnittstellen und oder Zugang zum Internet?
> 
> Ein Kernkraftwerk muss eine in sich geschlossene Anlage ohne direkte Anbindung nach "draußen" sein, dann stellt man einen zweiten Kreis internetrechner für die Kommunikation hin. Es ist so erbärmlich. Schaut einfach zu unserer Urananreicherung der Urenco, die wissen, wie  man seine Anlagen sicher betreibt.


Bitte den ganzen Artikel lesen  
Es ist nur ein visualierungs rechner gewesen, wie weit der Ladevorgang abgeschlossen sei.
Zudem sind alle Rechner, die über Steuerung verfügen, physisch vom Internet getrennt

Ps: Block A hatte einen Totalausfall und ist abgeschaltet ?

Ps2: Ah okay, 1977 und wird bereits seit langer Zeit zurückgebaut


----------



## SKPC (26. April 2016)

Wenn die IT so anfällig ist, sollte man eventuell dadrüber nachdenken ob man dieses Kernkraftwerk sofort, oder in gänze im nächsten Jahr abschaltet (und nicht nächstes Jahr ein Block, 5 Jahre später der Rest).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. April 2016)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> ...Zudem sind alle Rechner, die über Steuerung verfügen, physisch vom Internet getrennt...



Danke! Beruhigend


----------



## -Shorty- (26. April 2016)

Stimmt, gibt ja keine Möglichkeiten zeitgesteuerte Events zu erstellen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. April 2016)

Ein Steuerrechner im Kernkraftwerk ist meist die IBM 370 oder deren Nachfolger.
Die wissen nicht mal ansatzweise, wie man Internet schreibt.

Und mit der Außenwelt kommunizieren die über die Schnittstelle Schichtleiter.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (26. April 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Unglaublich, wieso hat ein Rechner im Kernkraftwerk offene Schnittstellen und oder Zugang zum Internet?
> 
> Ein Kernkraftwerk muss eine in sich geschlossene Anlage ohne direkte Anbindung nach "draußen" sein, dann stellt man einen zweiten Kreis internetrechner für die Kommunikation hin. Es ist so erbärmlich. Schaut einfach zu unserer Urananreicherung der Urenco, die wissen, wie  man seine Anlagen sicher betreibt.



Liest von euch eigentlich auch nur einer den Fließtext? 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. April 2016)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Liest von euch eigentlich auch nur einer den Fließtext?
> gRU?; cAPS


Ja, natürlich, das las ich: _"Laut RWE hat der  Befall keine Auswirkungen auf den Betrieb der Anlage gehabt, da der  Rechner ohnehin nur zur Visualisierung des Ladevorgangs der  Brennelemente und zur Datenverarbeitung dient. "_

1. Stimmt es? Die Glaubwürdigkeit der Betrieber ist tendenziell gering
2. Schließt es aus, dass der für die Visualisierung zuständige Rechner mit anderen im Verbund hängt?
3. Wenn Rechner A freien Zugang hat, wie sieht es mit Rechner B aus

Darum schrieb ich meinen Kommentare


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. April 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> 2. Schließt es aus, dass der für die Visualisierung zuständige Rechner mit anderen im Verbund hängt?


Ein Steuerrechner hat KEINEN Zugang nach außen.
ALLE Leitungen enden auf der Warte.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> 3. Wenn Rechner A freien Zugang hat, wie sieht es mit Rechner B aus


Siehe 2.


----------



## slasher (27. April 2016)

Wo drüber ihr euch so Gedanken macht.  Derzeitig gibt's 74 aktive AKW's mit 184 Reaktorblöcken in Europa....
Unerheblich welcher davon irgendwann mal hoch geht, und wo das Ding steht, ist ganz Europa betroffen. 
Ist alles nur eine Frage der Zeit 
Sich darüber Gedanken zu machen ist überflüssig. Wenn's passiert, ist es eh zu spät sich drüber aufzuregen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. April 2016)

slasher schrieb:


> Derzeitig gibt's 74 aktive AKW's mit 184 Reaktorblöcken in Europa....
> Unerheblich welcher davon irgendwann mal hoch geht, und wo das Ding steht, ist ganz Europa betroffen. .


So ganz richtig ist das nicht.
Ein Siedewasserreaktor mit nur einem Kühlkreislauf ist da wesentlich gefährlicher als ein Druckwasserreaktor.
Wenn der hochgeht ist gleich alles verseucht.

Beim Druckwasserreaktor brennt der Kern aus und fällt in den Druckbehälter.
Der ist in deutschen Kraftwerken aus 20cm Edelstahl mit 2m Stahlbetonkuppel.

Nach außen kommt da nicht viel -  Kernkraftwerk Three Mile Island – Wikipedia.

Alle Siedewassereaktoren sollten sofort abgeschaltet werden.
In Deutschland ist nur noch Gundremmingen in Betrieb bis 2021.


----------



## SKPC (27. April 2016)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> So ganz richtig ist das nicht.
> Ein Siedewasserreaktor mit nur einem Kühlkreislauf ist da wesentlich gefährlicher als ein Druckwasserreaktor.
> Wenn der hochgeht ist gleich alles verseucht.
> 
> ...



Dennoch kann es im Druckwasserreaktor zu einer Knallgasexplosion kommen, durch diese könnten radioaktive Elemente freigesetzt werden. Zudem bleibt immer die Gefahr, dass kontaminiertes Wasser ausläuft. Three Mile Island war INES Stufe 5 "Begrenzte Freisetzung (einige 100 bis einige 1.000 TBq), Einsatz einzelner Katastrophenschutzmaßnahmen, mehrere Todesfälle durch Strahlenexposition", jeder Todesfall ist einer zuviel. Außerdem finde ich es gut, dass Aachen und NRW gegen belgische KKWs vor Gericht ziehen, denn diese sind eine Gefahr für ganz NRW.


----------



## sonny1606 (29. April 2016)

Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit,bis uns AKW Nr.3 um die Ohren fliegt. Nr. war ein Bedienungsfehler (Tschernobyl ), Nr. pure Dummheit beim Bau (Japan, bauen kein Erbebensicheres+Tsunami AKW ins Erdbeben und Tsunami Land) Nr.3 vielleicht Softwarefehler/viren. Würde zumindest ins digitale Zeitalter passen.


----------



## INU.ID (29. April 2016)

So ganz verstehe ich es trotzdem nicht. Das System hat keinen Kontakt zur Außenwelt, so weit, so schön. Allerdings sollte es auch keine "Mensch-Maschine" Schnittstelle haben (Floppylaufwerk, USB-Anschluss usw), die ebenfalls eine Manipulation ermöglicht. Ich meine, wir reden hier nicht über einen kleinen Kassencomputer, oder ein Schrankensystem, wir reden hier über ein Kernkraftwerk.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. April 2016)

sonny1606 schrieb:


> Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit,bis uns AKW Nr.3 um die Ohren fliegt. Nr. war ein Bedienungsfehler (Tschernobyl ), Nr. pure Dummheit beim Bau (Japan, bauen kein Erbebensicheres+Tsunami AKW ins Erdbeben und Tsunami Land) Nr.3 vielleicht Softwarefehler/viren. Würde zumindest ins digitale Zeitalter passen.


Es gab schon mehr Kernschmelzen, als die beiden mit erheblicher Emission radioaktiver Partikel:
- Kernkraftwerk Three Mile Island – Wikipedia
- Reaktor Lucens – Wikipedia

In Summe finden sich hier viele unbedeutende und einige sehr ernste Situationen:
Liste von Unfallen in kerntechnischen Anlagen – Wikipedia

Auch wenn ich deutsche Kernkraftwerke für sicher halte, sind die Risiken durch
bewußte Fehlbedienung, Terrorismus oder mehrere zeitgleiche Naturkatastrophen
nicht zu unterschätzen. Eine Kernschmelze z.B. durch Bruch von Leitungen im 
Primärkühlkreislauf sind alles andere als harmlos, es gibt Szenarien für so heftige 
Wasserstoffexplosion, dass auch unsere recht dicken Kontainments nicht mehr 
ausreichen. Ebenso sieht es mit dem Durchschmelzen nach unten ins Grundwasser 
aus. Auch das führt zu großflässigen Verseuchungen, weil alle deutschen Kernkraft-
werke an Flüssen liegen.


----------



## SKPC (29. April 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich deutsche Kernkraftwerke für sicher halte, sind die Risiken durch
> bewußte Fehlbedienung, Terrorismus oder mehrere zeitgleiche Naturkatastrophen
> nicht zu unterschätzen. Eine Kernschmelze z.B. durch Bruch von Leitungen im
> Primärkühlkreislauf sind alles andere als harmlos, es gibt Szenarien für so heftige
> ...


Es gab auch einen vertuschten Beinahe-GAU im deutschen KKW Krümmel, Die Betreiber hatten am Abend gemeldet "Flammen gelöscht", aber die Feuerwehr war 3 Tage später immernoch vor Ort. Die KKWs in Norddeutschland wären bei einem möglichen Dammbruch (Damm ist für Sturmfluten nicht gebaut, obwohl diese auftreten können) nicht sicher etc.


----------



## erwinh (29. April 2016)

Kettenreaktionen können nicht aufgehalten werden 2. Hauptschule . das ist kein kühlwasser sondern schweres wasser mit einer spezielen Leitfähigkeit. Wer sagt das Erdbeben und Tsunamies nicht durch lange zeit im betrieb stehende brennstäbe ausgelöst werden . Wahnsinnigenmodus off.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. April 2016)

erwinh schrieb:


> ... Wahnsinnigenmodus off.


Keine Sorgen, die Kernkraftwerke werden der Reihe nach abgeschaltet und der Wahnsinn hat ein Ende.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2016)

Generell ist alles gefährlich wo der Mensch die Finger dazwischen hat. In vielen Bereichen wurde ja immer nachgerüstet nur bei den Kraftwerken hatte man die Möglichkeiten eher immer verpennt


----------



## SKPC (30. April 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Generell ist alles gefährlich wo der Mensch die Finger dazwischen hat. In vielen Bereichen wurde ja immer nachgerüstet nur bei den Kraftwerken hatte man die Möglichkeiten eher immer verpennt



Manche Nachrüstung ist auch schwer möglich, dickere Betonwände beim Reaktor sind eher unmöglich, aber bei größeren Flugzeugen (wie A380) aus Sicherheitsgründen notwendig. Bei Nachrüstungen drückt man ein Auge zu, sonst hätten schon viele Kraftwerke abgeschaltet werden müssen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. April 2016)

SKPC schrieb:


> ... dickere Betonwände beim Reaktor sind eher unmöglich....


Die Reaktoren sind aus 300mm dicken Stahlkörpern aufgebaut, da kann nicht nachgebessert werden. Die Verschweißungen sind das einzige Problem sowie Mikrorisse. Zum Glück ist die Versprödung des Materials durch Neutronenbeschuß viel geringer als erwartet. Dazu werden Materialproben im Reaktor einer hohen Beschluss ausgesetzt undregelmäßig getestet. Nachgerüstet wurde und wird permanent Sicherheitstechnik rund um den Reaktor herum


----------



## SKPC (30. April 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Reaktoren sind aus 300mm dicken Stahlkörpern aufgebaut, da kann nicht nachgebessert werden. Die Verschweißungen sind das einzige Problem sowie Mikrorisse. Zum Glück ist die Versprödung des Materials durch Neutronenbeschuß viel geringer als erwartet. Dazu werden Materialproben im Reaktor einer hohen Beschluss ausgesetzt undregelmäßig getestet. Nachgerüstet wurde und wird permanent Sicherheitstechnik rund um den Reaktor herum



Diese 30cm sind einigen Untersuchungen (und Berechnungen) zufolge, für einen A380 mit durchschnittlicher Reisegeschwindigkeit kein Problem.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. April 2016)

SKPC schrieb:


> Diese 30cm sind einigen Untersuchungen (und Berechnungen) zufolge, für einen A380 mit durchschnittlicher Reisegeschwindigkeit kein Problem.


Gegen einen vollgetankten A-380 kann man gar nichts machen, gegen Cruise Missiles auch nicht. Dagegen helfen erweiterte Flugverbotszonen.

Aber hier geht es nur um die Gefahr durch Viren und nicht durch Flugzeuge. Es gibt genug Studien zu möglichen Angriffen auf unser Stromnetz.
Wenn es die bösen Buben schaffen, einen deutschlandweiten Blackout für ein paar Tage hinzubekommen, steht hier gar nichts mehr auf dem
anderen. Darum ist die Vernetzung der Kraftwerke und die schnelle Regelung zwar ein Segen für die Netztabilität, aber ein Horror für die
Daten vor außeren Angriff. Insbesondere, wenn Millionen von Elektrofahrzeugen intelligent geladen werden. 
IT-Sicherheit: Blackout | ZEIT ONLINE

Und dann stll Dir vor, wenn so ein paar ganz böse Buben unser Stromnetz durch konsequentes haken möglichst vieler Verbraucher und Erzeuger
zu einen Wochenlangem Blackout führen. Wie lange reicht der Sprit der Notstromaggegate von Kernkraftwerden:
Wie funktionieren Notstromaggregate im Kernkraftwerk? (Archiv)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2016)

Den Reaktor habe ich ja mit keinem Wort erwähnt da man dorthin so ohne weiteres eh nicht käme und so viel Personal kann man nicht bestechen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. April 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Den Reaktor habe ich ja mit keinem Wort erwähnt da man dorthin so ohne weiteres eh nicht käme und so viel Personal kann man nicht bestechen


Doppelschlag wie im World Trade Center. Der erste A-380 zerlegt das Containment, der zweite zerlegt den Reaktor und ein dritter und vierte sind zur Reserve eingeplant, wenn die ersten beiden nicht exakt ihr Ziel trafen. Ist doch logistisch ganz einfach, und spätesten der fünfte und sechste zerlegen das Kernkraftwerk dann restlos. 

Darum würde ich auch alle Autos verbieten, weil sie keinen Aufprall eines LKWs überstehen. Sicherheit geht vor allem, darum müssen LKW und PKW auf 15 km/h begrenzt werden und Fussgänger brauchen zwingend Airbags, wenn man auf die Straße geht. Totale Sicherheit ist das, was Menschen wollen, oder? Aber böse Übertreibung hin oder her. Ich halte unsere Kernkraftwrerke für reichlich sicher und mögliche Super-GAUs sind fürchterlich konstruierte Gebilde. Aber der volkswirtschaftliche Schaden, würde z.B. ein Biblisblock mitten in Deutschland seine gesamte Radioaktivität fein verteilt über Deutschland abregnen, wäre einem Staatsbankrott gleichbedeutend. Will man dieses, wenn auch nur theoretische Risiko, wirklich eingehen? Es geht nicht um einen Autounfall, sondern um den gesamten Staat. So teuer sind moderne Gaskraftwerk auch nicht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. April 2016)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Allerdings sollte es auch keine "Mensch-Maschine" Schnittstelle haben (Floppylaufwerk, USB-Anschluss usw), die ebenfalls eine Manipulation ermöglicht.


Noch mal:
Der Rechner, der die Steuerstäbe steuert, hat weder Floppy, noch CD-ROM noch sonstige Außenanschlüsse.
Den kann man NICHT anhalten bei RESA.

Der Wikipediaartikel über RESA ist Schrott ... .

ALLE Mitarbeiter müssen jährlich ihr polizeiliches Führungszeugnis abgeben.
Ein Kollege mit einer falschen Steuererklärung hatte 2 Jahre lang Zutrittsverbot.

Das Eingangsportal verfügt über Gesichts- und Drogenerkennung.
Alle mitgeführten Taschen müssen vorgezeigt werden.

Natürlich schützt das alles nicht gegen Manipulationen der Zusatzaggregate (Kühlung, Borsäuresteuerung, ...).
Damit bekommt man jedes Kernkraftwerk kaputt.

Und sicher muß die Technik weg.
Sie ist veraltet und kann durch umweltfreundliche Stromerzeugung ohne weiteres ersetzt werden.

Wenn die Solarpaneele nicht zu Mondpreisen verkauft wurden, gäbe es nur noch Rückbau der Strahlenmonster.


----------



## Adi1 (30. April 2016)

Der Super-Gau von Tschernobyl wurde auch durch das Konstruktionsprinzip des russischen Reaktors begünstigt,

durch den Einsatz von brennbaren Graphit als Moderator, wurde diese extreme Kontamination weiter Landstriche erst ermöglicht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. April 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Doppelschlag wie im World Trade Center. Der erste A-380 zerlegt das Containment, der zweite zerlegt den Reaktor und ein dritter und vierte sind zur Reserve eingeplant, wenn die ersten beiden nicht exakt ihr Ziel trafen. Ist doch logistisch ganz einfach, und spätesten der fünfte und sechste zerlegen das Kernkraftwerk dann restlos. .


Und der Mond fällt auf die Erde.
Oder der Himmel.

Die Reaktorkuppel ist für den Direktaufprall einer F4 mit senkrechtem Triebwerksaufschlag gebaut (2x50kN Schub, ohne Nachbrenner).
Und die Reste, die der 2m Stahlbeton überläßt, müssen dann noch durch 19cm Edelstahl.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> mögliche *Super*-GAUs .


Es gibt aber keinen Super-GAU.
Das ist das übliche Pressegeschwätz.
GAU = *Größter *(Superlativ) Anzunehmender Unfall,
größer geht es nicht.
Hyperlative sind Unvermögen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> wäre einem Staatsbankrott gleichbedeutend. .


Die BWLer können nun mal nicht rechnen ...  .


interessierterUser schrieb:


> So teuer sind moderne Gaskraftwerk auch nicht.


Umweltverpester.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. April 2016)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und der Mond fällt auf die Erde.
> Oder der Himmel.


Richtig, ein simpler kleiner an sich unbedeutender Eisenmeteorid mit 5m Durchmesser pulverisiert ein Kernkraftwerk und wird damit zum extremen Kostentreiber. Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit: null



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Reaktorkuppel ist für den Direktaufprall einer F4 mit senkrechtem Triebwerksaufschlag gebaut (2x50kN Schub, ohne Nachbrenner).


Impuls und Energie eines A-380 liegen eine Zehnerpotenz höher
Phantom: 26t Startgewicht , berechnete Geschwindigkeit im Schadensgutachten: nur 1000kmh (die wussten schon warum), weil vom Tiefflug ausgegangen wurde
A-380: 570t Startgewicht und der kommt auch auf 1000kmh



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und die Reste, die der 2m Stahlbeton überläßt, müssen dann noch durch 19cm Edelstahl..


Und das zweite Flugzeug? Was macht ein brennendes Kernkraftwerk mit zerstörten Steuerleitungen? Was macht das? Freiwillig die Notabschaltung aktivieren?



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Es gibt aber keinen Super-GAU.


GAU ist der größte Auslegungsunfall, der noch als beherrschbar gilt und bei dem kein kontaminiertes Material austritt.
Das weiss sogar Tante Google und Onkel Wikipedia
Auslegungsstorfall – Wikipedia


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die BWLer können nun mal nicht rechnen ...  .Umweltverpester.


Der Klimawandel ist der Umwelt egal, es grünt überall und wird feuchter. Das wir Menschen ein Problem mit dem Klimawandal haben, ist doch der Umwelt egal:
CO2 macht die Welt gruner - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Doch, können Sie, Du siehst die minimale Differenz zwischen versicherte Summe und potenzieller Schadenssumme?
•  Versicherungssumme und Schaden GAU AKW | Statistik


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. April 2016)

- doppelt -


----------



## Adi1 (30. April 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Doch, können Sie, Du siehst die minimale Differenz zwischen versicherte Summe und potenzieller Schadenssumme?
> •  Versicherungssumme und Schaden GAU AKW | Statistik



Nö, dass ist reine Kaffeesatzleserei 

Solch ein Super-Gau hätte im dichtbesiedelten Deutschland apokalyptische Ausmaße, und wäre nicht versicherbar


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. April 2016)

5 Billionen Euro ist schon eine sinnvolle Beschreibung potenzieller Vermögensschäden ohne das persönliche Leid und stellt auf Basis heutiger Erfahrung eine mögliche Obergrenze dar.

Dieses, wenn auch theoretische und sehr geringe, Risiko steht im Gegensatz zum Gewinn durch Kernkraftwerke. Der war 1960, als Strom aus weitestgehend ungefilterten Kohle- und Ölkraftwerken kam, sehr groß, heute dagegen ist er eher zweifelhaft, weil die durchaus vorhandenen Tritiumemissionen, zumindest aus den beiden letzten betriebenen Siedewasserreaktioren durchaus erwähnensert sind, die Abgase aus Gaskraftwerken, dass böse CO2 mal nicht als Schadstoff im eigentlch Sinn bewertet, aber kaum messbar sind. Einfach mal die Grenzwerte der TA-Luft mit jenen der Autoabgase vergleichen, am besten der realen und nicht der Wunsch-Abgasnorm

Hakerangriffe auf Kernkraftwerke können mittelbar sehr gefährlich werden, wenn z.B. Nebenaggregate wie Notstromgeneratoren blockiert wurden. Es gab dazu reale und simulierte Fälle in einiger Stadtwerken. Nicht schön, so gar nicht ...
Als Anfangsrecherche bei Interesse noch einmal dieser Artikel: IT-Sicherheit: Blackout | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Doppelschlag wie im World Trade Center. Der erste A-380 zerlegt das Containment, der zweite zerlegt den Reaktor und ein dritter und vierte sind zur Reserve eingeplant, wenn die ersten beiden nicht exakt ihr Ziel trafen. Ist doch logistisch ganz einfach, und spätesten der fünfte und sechste zerlegen das Kernkraftwerk dann restlos.
> 
> Darum würde ich auch alle Autos verbieten, weil sie keinen Aufprall eines LKWs überstehen. Sicherheit geht vor allem, darum müssen LKW und PKW auf 15 km/h begrenzt werden und Fussgänger brauchen zwingend Airbags, wenn man auf die Straße geht. Totale Sicherheit ist das, was Menschen wollen, oder? Aber böse Übertreibung hin oder her. Ich halte unsere Kernkraftwrerke für reichlich sicher und mögliche Super-GAUs sind fürchterlich konstruierte Gebilde. Aber der volkswirtschaftliche Schaden, würde z.B. ein Biblisblock mitten in Deutschland seine gesamte Radioaktivität fein verteilt über Deutschland abregnen, wäre einem Staatsbankrott gleichbedeutend. Will man dieses, wenn auch nur theoretische Risiko, wirklich eingehen? Es geht nicht um einen Autounfall, sondern um den gesamten Staat. So teuer sind moderne Gaskraftwerk auch nicht.



Was hast du denn zum Frühstück gehabt? 
Selbst wenn ein Düsenheinrich dort aufschlagen würde und den Putz an der Zimmerdecke lockert würden die restlichen Flattermänner schon auf dem Acker liegen. Die Bauten eines AKWs sind schon durch die Bank als Stabil zu betrachten und haben keinerlei Ähnlichkeiten mit dem sozialen Wohnungsbau wenn man die Pförtnerloge mal ausklammert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. April 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Was hast du denn zum Frühstück gehabt?


Drei Cocktails, was sonst...



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ein Düsenheinrich dort  aufschlagen würde und den Putz an der Zimmerdecke lockert würden die  restlichen Flattermänner schon auf dem Acker liegen. Die Bauten eines  AKWs sind schon durch die Bank als Stabil zu betrachten und haben  keinerlei Ähnlichkeiten mit dem sozialen Wohnungsbau wenn man die  Pförtnerloge mal ausklammert.


Das hier sind die zu Grunde gelegten Daten, das hat rein gar nichts mit einem A-380 zu tun:
_"... In der RSK-Leitlinie (Stand seit 1979) wurde hierbei ein Stosslast-Zeit-Diagramm definiert, das den Absturz einer schnellfliegenden Militärmaschine konservativ abdeckt. Die Kernkraftwerke, die nach 1973 ihre 1. Teilerrichtungsgenehmigung erhielten, sind so gegen ein Stosslast-Zeit Diagramm von maximal 110 MN (Phantom II, 20 Tonnen, 780 km / h) mit einer Belastungsfläche von 7 m² bei der konservativen Annahme einer senkrecht auf jede __Schutzstruktur abstürzenden Militärmaschine ausgelegt. ..."
https://www.vdi.de/fileadmin/vdi_de...teien/Sicherheitstechnische-Auslegung-KTA.pdf_

Ich kenne dazu alte originale Gutachten, finde ich jetzt aber nichts verlinkt. Ich sagte doch, dass ich länger in der Zerlegung von Kernkraftwerken tätig war und wir Techniken entwickelten, um Fernhantiert den Primärkreislauf zu zerlegen. Dazu hörte ich Vorlesungen zur Sichehreit von Kernkraftwerken. Dort ging es auch um Flugzeugeinschläge, das hier als Anfangsrecherche, wenn es Dich interessiert:
Neue Studie: Terroranschlag auf Atomkraftwerk Biblis wurde Berlin bedrohen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Deutsche Akw sind nicht gegen Flugzeugabsturz gesichert
Welches Konzept zum Schutz fur Kernkraftwerke vor Terrorangriffen aus der Luft erwagt das Umweltministerium? - Spektrum der Wissenschaft

Viel Spaß beim Lesen. Und jetzt stell Dir vor, die bösen Buben mieten sich eine Antonow und fliegen mit einem knapp 200t schwerem Generator in ein Kernkraftwerk mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit. Was macht dann das Reaktorgefäß?
Antonow An-225 – Wikipedia


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2016)

> Ich sagte doch, dass ich länger in der Zerlegung von Kernkraftwerken tätig war


Und ich habe als Servicetechniker in unserem hiesigen Bereich überall im AKW meine Fingerabdrücke über Jahre hinterlassen auch um den Zeitpunkt von 9/11.
Ich hatte aber auch schon Berichte gesehen wo die eine F 4 in eine simulierte Betonwand atomisierten. Die Wand hatte da nur ein paar Macken und die F4 musste man suchen und auffegen.
Das man zur Bauzeit nicht an solche fernen Möglichkeiten gedacht hatte kann man nachträglich kaum jemanden übel nehmen. Terror Ali als solches dürfte es etwas schwer haben an einen Jet zu kommen und selbst so ein Touri Zäpfchen kann man wohl kaum noch frei Schnauze fliegen


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. April 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch, dass ich länger in der Zerlegung von Kernkraftwerken tätig war


Da mußt Du aber mehrfach durch die Sicherheitsprüfung gefallen sein, wenn Du ein solche Unwissen verbreitest.

Gut, ich war nur 10 Jahre in der Kraftwerksmafia, aber den roten Balken für die Warte hab ich immer noch auf dem Ausweis.

Was im Kraftwerk brennt, sind nur Hilfsstoffe.
Uran, Wasser, Beton und Edelstahl brennen nicht.

Und beim A380 kann nur eine Turbine senkrecht aufschlagen.
Die anderen fliegen aufgrund der Größe des Vogels weit vorbei ... .

Der Artikel ist der Hammer:
Deutsche Akw sind nicht gegen Flugzeugabsturz gesichert:


> Alle deutschen Atomkraftwerke lägen unterhalb der Flugrouten von Militärmaschinen wie zivilen Flugzeugen




Das ist glatt gelogen.



> bei voll getankten Maschinen bis zu 300 000 Liter, werde innerhalb und  außerhalb des Sicherheitsbehälters „enorme Brände“ und „starke  Explosionen“ auslösen


Da brennt nichts außer Kerosin.



> könnte einen Super-Gau auslösen


Hyperlativ.
Eher explodiert die Sonne.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. April 2016)

Dann zeige mir bitte die Studie, die den Einschlag eines Großraumflugzeuges als beherrschbar und harmlos einstuft. 
Das gehört zwar nur mittelbar zum Thema, aber es geht um den großen Block von potentiellen Schäden an AKWs.
Ob nun durch Hacken und blockieren von sekundären Sicherheitssystemen oder durch direkten Terrorismus.

Kannst Du Dir vorstellen was passiert, wenn 300.000l Kerosion brennen?


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. April 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann zeige mir bitte die Studie, die den Einschlag eines Großraumflugzeuges als beherrschbar und harmlos einstuft.


Nö.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das gehört zwar nur mittelbar zum Thema, aber es geht um den großen Block von potentiellen Schäden an AKWs.
> Ob nun durch Hacken und blockieren von sekundären Sicherheitssystemen oder durch direkten Terrorismus.


Zum zigste mal:
Alle Zugänge eines Reaktorsteuerrechners gehen genau bis zur Warte.
PUNKT.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Kannst Du Dir vorstellen was passiert, wenn 300.000l Kerosion brennen?


Die Sonne explodiert und / oder der Himmel fällt uns auf den Kopf.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2016)

Gut man könnte was einschleusen aber so wirklich alleine wird man auch kaum sein um Unfug zu treiben. Wann und wie das Schadprogramm da drauf gekommen ist wird man eh nicht mehr rausfinden


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. April 2016)

Diese Virus zeigte was möglich ist:
Stuxnet – Wikipedia


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. April 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Stuxnet – Wikipedia


Schon blöd, daß auf dem Steuerechner keinerlei Windows oder änhliches GUI-Gedöhns läuft.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. April 2016)

Ich halte es doch alles für relativ sicher, keine Sorgen, aber wenn wirklich eine Kernschmelze mit Wasserstoffexplosion und berstendem Containment eintreten sollte, dann wären die Schäden fatal. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit geht gegen null, die Schadenssumme gegen unendlich. Frag doch die Deutschen einfach, ob sie "Revers-Lotto" spielen wollen. Alle die mitmachen bekommen jede Wochen 3,50€, aber jede Woche werden mit der Lottowahrscheinlichkeit Spieler gezogen, mit ein paar Millionen bestraft und sie werden verbannt. Was meinst Du, wie viele Deutschen würden bei so eine Lotterie mitmachen?


----------



## SKPC (30. April 2016)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Schon blöd, daß auf dem Steuerechner keinerlei Windows oder änhliches GUI-Gedöhns läuft.



ein ähnlicher Schädling könnte auch auf Kommandozeilenebene etc. arbeiten und somit unabhängig von GUIs sein. Ich denke, dass es nicht nur zu Zeiten des kalten Krieges möglich war für feindliche Agenten Atomkraftwerke zu sabotieren, die Russen haben es damals mit französischen AKWs geübt (Simulationen in eigenen AKWs).


----------



## Haribocc (10. Mai 2016)

Wundert ein das noch großartig?
Für nicht ITler ist es nicht schlüssig das ein jahrelang auf dem Schreibtisch befindlicher USB Stick auch/immernoch Schadsoftware enthalten kann. 
99.8% der nicht ITler geht ja auch davon aus, das eine Datei kein Virus ist, solange da nicht "Virus" drauf steht, oder die AV sich meldet. 
Das es in der Natur von Schadsoftware liegt, unerkannt zu bleiben, ist für viele nicht geläufig. Oder auch, das Schadsoftware gewisse Zeit erst unter dem Radar bleibt, bevor es aktiv wird. 
Im Prinzip könnte man das mit Richtlinen so managen das keine externen Geräte akzeptiert werden, nur genehmigte, etc pp.. In der Praxis wird das aber die Arbeitsweise benachteiligen und wäre nicht wirklich produktiv. 
Aber das entscheiden andere. 

Und noch etwas Selbstironie:
Blia blaa blubb. Hätte Wenn und Aber. Wir hättens alle besser gemacht.


----------



## Pluscrafter (13. Mai 2016)

Wieso ist dort ein PC mit dem I. verbunden.


----------



## nordischerdruide (14. Mai 2016)

Sicherheitsrelevante Systeme haben nichts im Inet verloren, sprich keine Netzwerkverbindung zu jenen.
Genauso sollten alle Schnittstellen TABU und penibel überwacht werden.
Im IRAN konnte man nur mittels USB-Schnittstelle einen Angriff auf die Anlagen fahren.
Aber wie immer ist nur der MENSCH die Schwachstelle und der Quell des Übels ^^, nicht die Maschine!

Wirtschaftsschutz  -  Cybercrime


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Mai 2016)

nordischerdruide schrieb:


> Sicherheitsrelevante Systeme haben nichts im Inet verloren, sprich keine Netzwerkverbindung zu jenen.


Noch mal: die Warte hat kein Internet.
Dort enden alle sicherheitsrelevanten Systeme.

Eine IBM 370 (der Hauptsteuerechner fast aller deutschen Kernkraftwerke) weiß nicht im Ansatz, was das ist.
Da läuft meist VM 370 oder ähnliches.
Und USB-Anschlüsse kennt die IBM auch nicht.

Sogar der gesamte ehemalige Ostblock verwendet diese System.
Dort heißt es nur ESER.



nordischerdruide schrieb:


> Im IRAN konnte man nur mittels USB-Schnittstelle einen Angriff auf die Anlagen fahren.


Amerikanisches Pressegeschwätz ("es wurde noch nie ein M1 abgeschossen").
Alle Teile sind wahrscheinlich von der MTU / Siemens oder identische Nachbauten.


----------

